# Daga IV - 4 stroke IC engine



## iszczyg (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, 
I have just finished my fourth project: 4 stroke internal combustion engine based on Jan Ridders plans. 

I have finished the engine in the beginning of this year, but since I've made a lot of mistakes, I had many problems with starting the machine. Finally, it is finished and works fine. I'm going to capture the engine operation with high speed camera. 
The movie:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__Vxd0gtMkE[/ame]

Jan, thank you for the advices!

Best regards
Irek


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations Irek,
It looks like you have the problems sorted out quite well. The engine starts and runs fine. I would think that this particular engine was quite a challenge for your first I.C. engine.
gbritnell


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 12, 2013)

Irek,
Very nice engine.  Looks good and runs well.  Congratulations.
Gail in NM


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great, runs great and watching the combustion is extremely cool. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## PeterB (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice engine!
Can you tell me about your ignition system. I'm building jan Ridders 4-stroke with rotating valve and don't know anything about the ignition system.


----------



## iszczyg (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind words!
The diagram of the ignition system is shown in the Jan Ridders page. It bases on the electronic gas lighter. I have noticed, that it works better with the 2V supply, so I have used two AA rechargeable batteries  (1.2V each) with 1.2 Ohm/2W resistor.
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_blokker_vonkcircuit/blokker_crcuit_frameset.htm

Best regards
Irek




PeterB said:


> Nice engine!
> Can you tell me about your ignition system. I'm building jan Ridders 4-stroke with rotating valve and don't know anything about the ignition system.


----------



## PeterB (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx! I will try to understand how it works


----------

